# Memorial Day



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some Americans observe Memorial Day and attend local ceremonies.
Some Americans watch national ceremonies on TV.
Some Americans only think about it being the first day of the summer season.
Some Americans think of mattress sales.
Some Americans don't think about Memorial Day at all.
Some Americans Never Forget, for them every day is Memorial Day.

In honor of those men and women who gave their last full measure of devotion, I humbly offer this short video.
USBA Memorial Day Message 2009

And to the 445 men of the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) whose names are engraved on the Vietnam Memorial Wall - Rest easy, my Brothers. Big Al is keeping the faith, and will re-join your ranks again, someday.

"Ten-Hut!"
"Pree-Sent Arms!"
The sound of Taps being played
"Orr-Der Arms."


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 2016
Thank you for your eloquence! 
From one vet to another. Happy Memorial Day to all our fallen brothers in arms.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Rice Paddy Daddy.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Thank you, rice paddy daddy! I've taken the liberty of copying the link and mailing it to my contact list.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting that and thank you and all the Veterans here for your service. Happy Memorial Day

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks to all of you vets. You are the reason we are still free. Your sacrifice has not gone unnoticed. Thank you for all you've done.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

On my computer calendar I have several days, including Memorial Day, Veteran's Day and January 31 in remembrance of that date in 1968, that the note for the day reads *"Day of Remembrance: All Gave Some, I live today because Some Gave All."*


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

9UC said:


> On my computer calendar I have several days, including Memorial Day, Veteran's Day and January 31 in remembrance of that date in 1968, that the note for the day reads *"Day of Remembrance: All Gave Some, I live today because Some Gave All."*


May I offer a poem? It's called "Bury Me With Soldiers" and the author is unknown. 
BURY ME WITH SOLDIERS

Also "author unkown" :
"Any man can hold his place when the bands play and women throw flowers; it is when the enemy presses close and metal shears through the ranks that one can acertain which are soldiers, and which are not."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank-you to all of the vets and the one that have gone before us.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the post and your service to our country

View attachment 2017

2/32 3rd Armor Div.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Our little village, Hingham, WI, makes a big deal over Memorial Day for all the right reasons. Oostburg marching band, parade of locals (farmers that know about God, guns, and guts), and a community service at the cemetery where a true memorial is offered. 

We don't even have the freedoms required to send messages like these except for the brave men and women who sacrificed to protect our constitutionally- mandated, Creator-endowed rights. Forgetting is what allows coup-like activity on the national scene like that we are currently seeing exposed to the light of day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tomorrow morning several of us from the VFW will place flags on the graves of veterans at our small town cemetary, and the cemetary of the nearby town.
Monday will see us back at the two cemetaries (one at 11:00 the other at 1:00) for the standard VFW Memorial Day service. The mayors of the two towns are scheduled to give brief remarks.

My wife once said she dreads this weekend, because I withdraw into myself to be with my personal ghosts. But she understands.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

To all veterans, thank your for your service. To all the families of those who have been deployed, thank you for your sacrifices as well. Words can not express the gratitude for all you have done.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We all have "personal ghosts" and for me there is no one day set aside but on these days I am more "focused" on those who died for their brothers-in-arms than at other times. I don't usually contribute to threads such as this but this one time...
There are no words that can express my feelings of guilt for living when so many of my friends do not. No words just emotions.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

http://mightymidgets.org/LCS 102 bow lrg.jpg

I'm going to spend Memorial Day volunteering with my wife on my Dad's last big project,
he did his part in serving on the LS 115 and 119. He helped to bring this 102 home for
us to preserve for ever.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

My heartfelt thanks to all the servicemen and women for all the sacrifices they have and are making. Thanks to the families that wait for their servicemen to come home. I don't take any of my freedoms for granted. I promise you, that I remember you more often than just on Memorial Weekend. It's a time to give thanks, to pray for those who can't forget. And to vow again, to never sit back and let your sacrifices be forgotten.
Don't Tread on Any of Us. God Bless our Troops and God Bless America.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

longrider said:


> My heartfelt thanks to all the servicemen and women for all the sacrifices they have and are making. Thanks to the families that wait for their servicemen to come home. I don't take any of my freedoms for granted. I promise you, that I remember you more often than just on Memorial Weekend. It's a time to give thanks, to pray for those who can't forget. And to vow again, to never sit back and let your sacrifices be forgotten.
> Don't Tread on Any of Us. God Bless our Troops and God Bless America.


 Amen!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember what Memorial is really about.
It is NOT national BBQ day---

Thanks to all who served in the past and all who serve in the present-----SAAAAALLLLLUUUUTTTE


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I received an E mail from my son today. He was moved to Shirana FOB. and is preparing to leave Afghanistan after a nine month deployment. Now I know how my folks felt when I was deployed to Beirut. I'll be so glad when he is back home.

I will always be thankful for the sacrifices of our service members. My personal superheros were at Omaha, Utah, Juno, Sword and Gold on June 6th, 1944. We owe those veterans living and dead nothing less than our very existence. 

Everyone have a great weekend, have fun but know that there are men and women in harm's way for you right now. Say a prayer for the souls of those that laid down their lives for the freedom we enjoy.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its always good news to hear a soldier coming home. So glad for you and your family.

I found another picture of the day the LCS 102 was dedicated and my dad and I are in it though you'd never know
http://mightymidgets.org/Shorty 6 lrg.jpg

We are the two guys at the very top right side of the people as you look at it. My dad was so happy that little
ship came home that day.



csi-tech said:


> I received an E mail from my son today. He was moved to Shirana FOB. and is preparing to leave Afghanistan after a nine month deployment. Now I know how my folks felt when I was deployed to Beirut. I'll be so glad when he is back home.
> 
> I will always be thankful for the sacrifices of our service members. My personal superheros were at Omaha, Utah, Juno, Sword and Gold on June 6th, 1944. We owe those veterans living and dead nothing less than our very existence.
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend, have fun but know that there are men and women in harm's way for you right now. Say a prayer for the souls of those that laid down their lives for the freedom we enjoy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Man, that's a little boat! Big gun though. I was on an LPH.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

In grateful remembrance for our Fallen.

Freedom isn't free.

May God always bless the people who have served America, and who now are serving God. 

RIP Dad.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

May you all have a wonderful and thoughtful Memorial weekend. Thanks to all who served and all the families who served at home. God bless.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Tomorrow morning several of us from the VFW will place flags on the graves of veterans at our small town cemetary, and the cemetary of the nearby town.
> Monday will see us back at the two cemetaries (one at 11:00 the other at 1:00) for the standard VFW Memorial Day service. The mayors of the two towns are scheduled to give brief remarks.
> 
> My wife once said she dreads this weekend, because I withdraw into myself to be with my personal ghosts. But she understands.


At some point tomorrow I'll make my way to our National Cemetary. There is an official ceremony on Monday, but I find the pomp and circumstance uncomfortable.

RPD, live well brother. Live well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I see there's another cross-pistol in the group. Of the Troops, 9UC.

This is the day we remember those who died. I make it a point to raise a glass in memory of Arthur Nicholson.

This year, I raise my glass to all those who have been sent off to die in foreign lands so that the elite can alter the geo-political landscape of the world for their own enrichment. I mourn for all of our brothers in arms who died thinking it was for God, country and the constitution. They were honorable, unlike those who send them.


----------

